# Irish Regiment of Canada Kilts



## Motorcop505 (30 Mar 2021)

Hello!

I am seeking to obtain  one of the kilts worn by the Irish Regiment of Canada given my background as a soldier and my considerable Irish, Scottish, and Canadian heritage. I also think that their tartan pattern is far more unique – and better looking tbh – than the plain saffron kilts worn by other Irish regiments.

In the US, we have the Army and Air Force Force Exchange Service (AAFES) that sells all uniform and related awards and decorations as well as private vendors. Does Canada have a similar dedicated entity that sells uniform items to service members, and if so, is it open to non service members?

I have only seen one used IRC kilt and I’d be grateful for any help that you can provide!

I can be reached at:
motorcop505@yahoo.com
Best wishes,

~Tom Le Min
Delaware, USA


----------



## Haggis (30 Mar 2021)

Motorcop505 said:


> In the US, we have the Army and Air Force Force Exchange Service (AAFES) that sells all uniform and related awards and decorations as well as private vendors. Does Canada have a similar dedicated entity that sells uniform items to service members, and if so, is it open to non service members?


Canada has the Canadian Armed Forces Exchange , AKA CANEX.  CANEX sells some generic uniform items, mostly dress and ceremonial and some field kit, but nowhere near what's available in AAFES.  That's not where you'll find the kilt you're looking for.  I would suggest maybe contacting Burnetts and Struths in Barrie, Ontario.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (30 Mar 2021)

You may find out who supplies kilts (or the cloth) when the regiment needs to replace said kit by contacting the unit directly.






						Canadian Army - Canada.ca
					

Official Canadian Army website. News and photos about soldiers and Canadian Armed Forces. Jobs for Reservists.




					www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca
				



The Irish Regiment of Canada
Sudbury Armoury
333 Riverside Dr.
Sudbury, ON  P3E 1H5

Phone: 705-669-2300

Either the Adjutant or RSM may be the best to to whom you direct your request.  They may be sympathetic and provide the information or, depending on how dearly they desire to keep unique items of regimental identity within the regimental family, may tell you to get stuffed (but they will likely be more polite).


----------



## Motorcop505 (30 Mar 2021)

Haggis said:


> Canada has the Canadian Armed Forces Exchange , AKA CANEX.  CANEX sells some generic uniform items, mostly dress and ceremonial and some field kit, but nowhere near what's available in AAFES.  That's not where you'll find the kilt you're looking for.  I would suggest maybe contacting Burnetts and Struths in Barrie, Ontario.


Thanks so much for your rapid help! I’ll definitely check them out


Blackadder1916 said:


> You may find out who supplies kilts (or the cloth) when the regiment needs to replace said kit by contacting the unit directly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the unit info. I just checked the firm in Ontario and they don’t carry it. I believe that the unit will probably be my best bet. If all else fails I can wait until one is released into the wild again. Before this quest I thought that Hodden Grey was the rarest but it is common as weeds compared to the “O’Saffron” as the Scottish Tartan Registry calls it.

Thanks again!


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (1 Apr 2021)

Try the Scottish and Irish Store in Ottawa they have a website, if you know the name of the tartan they might be able to source for you.


----------



## Kilted (1 Apr 2021)

Blackadder1916 said:


> Either the Adjutant or RSM may be the best to to whom you direct your request.  They may be sympathetic and provide the information or, depending on how dearly they desire to keep unique items of regimental identity within the regimental family, may tell you to get stuffed (but they will likely be more polite).


Allegedly, a while ago, a former CO of my unit gave a civilian pipe band permission to wear our kilt (something that he cannot do because he is not the clan chieftain).  Needless to say, there are a few people who are upset with it.


----------



## Motorcop505 (25 Nov 2021)

I just wanted to thank everyone for sharing their thoughts and guidance with me regarding my search for an Irish Regiment of Canada kilt with the O’saffron tartan. One finally came available on eBay in nearly my exact size and I was able to purchase it. Although I like the solid saffron kilts worn by all other Irish regiments, I am especially fond of the pattern worn by the IRC. 

As a former infantry captain in the US Army Reserve, it’s a great feeling to know that we can always count on our brothers and sisters to the north, no matter what the need may be. 

As an aside, while researching information on the Irish Regiment of Canada I learned that it was originally known as the “110th Irish Regiment.” I served in the US Army’s 111th Infantry Regiment and my great uncle was KIA in France during WWI while serving in the 110th Infantry Regiment. 

Again, thank you all. Please don’t ever hesitate to contact me if I may ever be of assistance to you. 

~Tom Le Min


----------

